# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Lapista

## killerpop

Patrik Hansson kävi joulukuussa ikuistamassa jokusen linja-auton mm Rovaniemellä.
Kuvia löytyy seuraavista viestiketjuista:
http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=19606.0http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=19607.0http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=19608.0http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=19609.0

----------

